# '65 389 Oil Dipstick.......



## Uly49 (Jan 27, 2011)

Guys,
I know this has been discussed and I did look @ some older posts but I wanted to ask again. Please bear with me.....I recently purchased a completely re-done '65 Tri-Power convert. It was a frame-off that to be honest had a ton of loose bolts all over the car. They obvioulsy never did a shake-down on the car. It had been done for a gentleman who was going to put it on display and never had any intention of driving it. While I may not drive it a lot I am definitely driving it a bit. The car is now very tight and drives very nicely. The dip-stick was broken off half-way down the stick. I changed the oil and all seems good. I recently read that the car takes a 25" dip-stick. I found a "Universal" stick that works to get me a reading but certainly can't be kept in the car as a permanent replacement. Now the question (Finally).....how long should it be from the top of the tube itself to inside the pan? I want to be very certain that I am getting an exact reading. I am sure that when I checked it this weekend I was too deep inside and was not getting an accurate reading. Also, have read many times that even though a lot of literature calls for 4 quarts plus one for the filter, it is actually 5 quarts plus one more for the filter, Correct? Thanks all, very much appreciate it.
Scott...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It takes 6 qts with the filter. I don't have the correct stick either, just do your oil change with the 6 qts, let it run for a bit, shut her down and then mark your replacment stick were the oil level is and that's your new full mark. I used a hacksaw to make a mark on it. I bought a replacment tube when I redid the car in `07, but it was the wrong one.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. '65 389's take 6 quarts, sometimes more with the long filter. Change the oil, add 6 quarts, run it, check it, and mark the stick.


----------

